# Dienste im hintergrund



## freiermarc (18. Juni 2005)

Wie kann ich einen CS:S server im hintergrund laufen dazu brauch ich doch bestimmt einen linux befehl?


----------



## KristophS (18. Juni 2005)

SuFu brauchst du dafür, bzw. screen/&


----------



## freiermarc (18. Juni 2005)

und wie mach ich das?


----------



## imweasel (19. Juni 2005)

Hi,

also du kannst das wie oben geschrieben mit *screen* oder mittels *&* machen.

Wenn du *&* nutzen willst, dann kannst du einfach 
	
	
	



```
/pfad/zu/deiner/anwendung &
```
 eingeben. Der Prozess wird dann in den Hintergrund geschoben und als Rückmeldung bekommst du die PID. Deine shell muss allerdings so konfiguriert sein, das beim beenden nicht die child-Prozesse gekillt werden. Kann man aber mit *nohub* umgehen.

Wenn du *screen* nutzen willst dann solltest du dir zuerst die manpage dazu durchlesen (*man screen*). Eine richtig gute Erklärung zu screen kannst du hier nachlesen.


----------



## freiermarc (19. Juni 2005)

und wie kann ich das machen das der shell die prozesse nicht killt?

 Danke


----------



## JohannesR (19. Juni 2005)

Lies die man-Page von nohup, da steht alles drin.

```
$ nohup <kommando> <argumente>
```


----------

